# You Tube 2008 RPCNA International Psalm Sing



## PuritanCovenanter (May 16, 2009)

Psalm 102A
[video=youtube;vcZQlmvtZ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZQlmvtZ7E[/video]


----------



## blhowes (May 26, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this when you posted it 10 days ago, but thanks. Good stuff!


----------



## reformedminister (May 26, 2009)

There is nothing comparable to the psalms!


----------



## PresbyDane (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Confessor (May 27, 2009)

I saw this on a separate webpage, and part of the description for the video was that with this video, you don't even have to argue for a capella EP.


----------

